

Tell HN: Scratching my own itch: HN new comments highlight - adn37

There's been a lot of interesting long threads lately and I feel it's difficult to keep track of new comments after a few hours/days.<p>I've written a GreaseMonkey script that allows to instantly view new comments since your last visit. Hope it helps.<p>More info and source: http://github.com/adn37/HNCommentsHighlight
======
wvl
I built this functionality into a Safari and Chrome extension, that also pairs
nicely with the alternative interface I built:
<http://hckrnews.com/about.html>

~~~
bryanlarsen
Now the question is: why didn't your original announcement
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1552545>) ever make the front page? It
looks like a nice interface that you put a lot of work into and would be
useful to many people...

~~~
maushu
Luck. People forget that luck is also important for success.

You might have awesome skills but bad luck and fail, while someone else might
have mediocre skills but great luck and succeed.

------
ritonlajoie
Hi. Talking about this topic, there is SmartPeople (<http://nasr.ath.cx>)
which lets you subscribe to HN users and threads. You'll then receive any new
comment made by any user, by e-mail. The same for the new comments made on a
particular thread.

~~~
adn37
Interesting, I missed that one.

Though I hope somehow comments are pooled before sending, otherwise this would
really be overkill for major threads.

~~~
ritonlajoie
comments are checked every 20 minutes, it's working pretty fine afaik :)
(disclaimer : i did it)

------
akkartik
An impromptu code jam on the subject from 3 years ago:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=65307>

------
whyleyc
Cicky: <http://github.com/adn37/HNCommentsHighlight>

------
MichaelSalib
It is not working consistently for me. Maybe one of every ten page views will
I see the UI.

------
grep
It doesn't seem to work very well here.

~~~
adn37
Ironically, no

